# Frog or Finish?



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you think?


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Please leave it as it is. It's too beautiful to change.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't you dare frog this!  Your afghan is beautiful!


----------



## dcomcca (Jul 7, 2011)

Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't you dare frog! It looks great.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like it that way. Looks like that is the way it should be. Leave it, no one will know it should be any other way. Beautiful.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I vote don't frog ! I think it's beautiful !! That is your special signature and most people would just think it's suppose to be that way . Great knitting and lovely stitches.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

It's gorgeous - finish it the way it is - anyone should be thrilled to receive it. I know I would be! Good Luck! Do not frog anything!Just my suggestion! :>)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it is perfect. It looks just like you planned it to look this way. However, if you want 2 to look different than 4 why can't you just flip strip 2 top to bottom. Wouldn't that make it look like it was knit in reverse?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

It looks perfect to me. I would not change a thing. It is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful as it is!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

It looks beautiful to me! Don't frog it!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

No one would ever know that it wasn't supposed to look like this. It's beautiful! Leave it!


----------



## PattyJK (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree. This is very beautiful as you have lain it out. Don't change it. Since you are gifting it to someone that does not knit she will cherish it.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

janielha said:


> Don't you dare frog this!  Your afghan is beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Desert Knitter said:


> Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you think?


It's beautiful, leave as is


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a ridiculous question, leave it, it's gorgeous


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I cant see anything wrong with it.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Only you know that's it's not quite the way you wanted it. Leave it, it's so pretty the way it is.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Knitting is beautiful and It looks symmetrical to me. If 1 and 5 are same and 2 and 4 are the same, with three being different, I see no reason to change it.

It is too beautiful to redo any of it.

Sandi


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I do not see one thing wrong with this afghan - it is beautiful. Surely the recipient will believe it to be perfect. What you need to do is accept in your own mind that whatever you feel is not 'right' about it does not take away from it's beauty.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

It looks absolutely beautiful just the way it is. Don't frog it. Finish it. You are the only one who will know that you use creative designing to create this masterpiece.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Dont frog that its is gorgeous! I love it and the color! Wonderful work!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's beautiful - I wouldn't change a thing. Since your panels aren't sewn together yet, you could flip #2 so it is the reverse of panel 4. But otherwise, I don't see anything you could change to improve it.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Just in case you haven't figured it out yet, FINISH THIS GORGEOUSS THING!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Please do not frog. Its beautiful as is. I personally would not turn it away. I would cherish it as is.

Good luck in your decision. Please let us know what you decide. Hopefully not to frog.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you kidding? Looks absolutely perfect to me - no one will even question the duplicate panels ("it's the pattern"). It's beautiful, so finish it up and call it a day (and a great gift)


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Finish it - please, its gorgeous.


----------



## Treva (Mar 30, 2011)

Just turn panel 2 around top to bottom.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

It is stunningly beautiful just as it is. Don't frog. Lucky couple!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Leave it the way it is!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Please finish it!!
It is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

You haven't made a mistake.
Simply arrange the identical panels so that they frame those that are not.

It's your original design.
What a masterpiece; a gift to treasure!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

it's beautiful- finish it - it's perfect just as it is- what a wonderful gift!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

The frog lost his voice, no "rippit" being said! Your afghan is beautilicious.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

No way would I frog this gorgeous piece!! It's so special that it deserves to be finished and gifted. Your love and many hours of time are SO evident that I'm sure any one you love will love receiving it from you. 

Note: There are MANY cable afghans that duplicate cable panels without reversing their direction--and they're truly beautiful that way. With each of your duplicate panels flanking the center, there's no reason to believe a mistake was made here.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


Good idea if you REALLY want to change your layout. Sure seems this would solve your dilemma--if it really bothers you.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I understand the arthritis. Finish it, but if you prefer to start something else then finish it as a baby blanket instead of an afghan. If you are definitely opposed to finishing then you can donate it to a charitable knitting group found through your LYS. Very pretty pattern and nice work.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

It is symmetrical, balanced and beautiful. Sometimes mistakes are good happenings. This is lovely. Don't frog!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Finish, don't frog. It's lovely.


----------



## donorato (Jun 13, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful the way it is, my vote is to finish it!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

adding to all the others above, FINISH! to frog such a beautiful piece would be a sin...

Also, if you can, please share this pattern. it is wonderful!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Because the pattern calls for the stated panels to be knit in reverse does not mean that it would be better than what you have designed which is gorgeous and almost finished. I cannot say what you should do but that I like it as is and if you do not tell anyone the is a "mistake", no one will know and the afghan will be appreciated. So I see there are two choices. One is that you give it as is with a smile knowing you have designed an afghan that is truly worthy and beautiful or you rip it out and rush to make another with hurting hands.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Leave it alone! It is beautiful just the way it is laid out now.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

No question- leave as is because it is beautiful!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


I agree. It looks like you do not have them attached yet. If you reverse panel 2 (from the left of the picture, it should then match. Unless there is something that doesn't show in the picture.

If that is not a possibility, leave it as is and be proud of all your beautiful cable work.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i can't see any difference. don't frog it. it looks fine.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

leave it


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't change one stitch! It's absolutely beautiful!

Anita


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful work!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

since the other panels don't appear to require reversing I think this looks fine as it is. Beautiful work. Save your hands.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Just turn one of the panels around. People who don't knit will never notice. People who do knit.....well, most of them wouldn't notice either.lol It's beautiful!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your afghan is stunning I would love it just as it is and I am sure who you are giving it to will love it to, so I would finish it exactly as you have layed it out. If you turned one panel the other way the cables would be going the wrong way. Your knitting is perfect, finish it and you will see it will be loved lots. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

It took me a while to see what you were talking about, everything look so beautiful, you really have to know to notice. Too much work to take apart! 
Love your avatar picture.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree, don't frog. It's beautiful


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

put the bottom of panel #4 where the top is, you just have the one in backwards it is beautiful , God Bless


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Leave it..it's gorgeous..and your own special design.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It is truly beautiful, anyone would be thrilled to get this,


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Just finish it! It is so beautiful!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is too beautiful. Leave it as it is. It would be heartbreaking to frog it!!

Lucky recipients!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Please don t frog it,its lovely.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful,far to beautiful to frog,it is a perfect wedding gift,the color is also beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks stunning, I would leave it as it is, beautiful knitting.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I would leave it. I doubt if anyone, especially a non-knitter, would think it is "wrong". Looks great as it is.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful as it is, leave it!!!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I think your afghan will be beautiful with your natural design element in it.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't frog. Looks Great as is.


----------



## marysunshine54 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had to look hard to find what you are concerned about. Flipping one panel would put the cables & chevrons upside down even though the sequence would be be what you want. It is BEAUTIFUL as it is! I think you should leave it alone. What a gift of love! It will be treasured and become a family heirloom.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

NO, do not frog this afghan, it is gorgeous, all the work you have put into this beautiful piece. They will never know. I love it.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Please do not frog it.
It would be a crime.
Love 
Eugenia


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely! and they will never know! what a lovely gift!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its beautiful the way it is!!!


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

It is gorgeous - you can't even tell! What lucky people to receive this beautiful gift!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It's too beautiful to frog. Please finish it since no one would know the difference.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I vote for finishing it. Looks perfect to me.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous Afghan and a beautiful gift. DO NOT FROG.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

FINISH IT, do not frog --it is beautiful as is.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful work and lovely color. It is a beautiful gift as is.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it is lovely just the way it is. I know that I would be proud to receive such an item as a gift. Very pretty.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

leave it as is It is Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

after all that work I would leave it


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous! It will be a beautiful gift! I still use the afghan I received as a wedding gift...36 years ago.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It is beautiful, leave it as it is. Beautiful present.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


This should solve the issue.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

HUSH!! No one will ever know if nothing is said. It is beautiful and many hours of knitting has gone into it.I think it is "A"-okay


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Really, a non knitter notice the pattern difference? This is beautiful and way too much work to frog!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful afghan. Appreciate if you could share the pattern source.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

This is just beautiful. I never frog. My theory is since u don't give them the pattern with the gift all they know is it is lovely and they like.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Wonderful gift. Keep it the way it is. Jan


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

No..no..no frogging. It looks great just the way it is! Love the vibrant colour...


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Leave it as is. It is so beautiful.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think it is perfect. It looks just like you planned it to look this way. However, if you want 2 to look different than 4 why can't you just flip strip 2 top to bottom. Wouldn't that make it look like it was knit in reverse?


That wouldn't work - the cables would point the wrong way.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful afghan great color do not frog no one would know it love the pattern where did you find it and what yarn did you use it is a great color great work and save your hands for new project


----------



## cmmathews (Jan 23, 2011)

Leave it as your own special mark will be there. It is such a beautiful piece & they'll think it was meant to look like that.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

It's lovely as is.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Cindylu said:


> I vote don't frog ! I think it's beautiful !! That is your special signature and most people would just think it's suppose to be that way . Great knitting and lovely stitches.


I agree above. Please do not frog!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

All I see is a beautiful handmade treasure that I would love to have. I'll bet the recipients will feel the same way.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

It's beautiful as it is!


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!
It looks as if the 4th panel is not stitched onto the center panel... Why not, as the other person mentioned, just flip it & stitch it together?
But if no one told you about this panel being identical, no one would know or think wrong!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Rotate one of the panels 180 defrees. No turning over just pick up ends nd move the top to the bottom and bottom to top. Cables would be okay. Better than them here although i think it is beautiful. At least try rotating it


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Come on! Why change anything? The pattern might as well described it this way. You are the only one to know..
Don't bother. ANYONE would love to get this!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful as is..I vote no to frogging it.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

My vote: do NOT frog. 

It's absolutely beautiful to change anything. 
But, if you decided to change it, why not use panels 2 & 4 on the borders.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I would not frog it. Beautiful the way it is.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> I like it that way. Looks like that is the way it should be. Leave it, no one will know it should be any other way. Beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I would keep it as it is too.
Beautiful.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

No one would notice it, especially a non-knitter. It is beautiful. I wouldn't have thought anything of it if you hadn't pointed it out. I would be proud to own it.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It's beautiful, and far too much work to redo. You have simply developed a new design concept, keep it!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

No Frogging!! The center one is lovely. 2 and 4 match and the two end ones match. It will be lovely joined together. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

No Frogging!! The center one is lovely. 2 and 4 match and the two end ones match. It will be lovely joined together. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg

Sorry for the double post. Tried to delete unsuccessfully!


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

leave it be :lol:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

No one would ever notice. It's wonderful.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't think about the direction of cables.....if flipped, just stitch it together & keep as is! It is beautiful as is!


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

It's perfect as it is. Only you will know the order. I would have thought that was the way the pattern was supposed to be.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It's beautiful as it is. So who says our finished projects have to be duplicates of any book? It's your masterpiece, your work is perfection, it is wonderful-good (a Pennsylvania Dutch-ism).


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep it just as you have it .. so very beautiful..she will be so happy to have this


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

We are our own worst critic - it's lovely, No Frogging!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Do not frog. I did not read through all the pages of comments, but I was intrigued by the suggested to turn the "offending" panel upside down. Would this work?


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Who's to know it wasn't supposed to be that way? Don't change one thing!


----------



## harps1973 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you should leave it the way it is. It's beautiful!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

PLEASE don't frog this. Itis beautiful!


----------



## lovingknits (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't mess with beauty. Just finish it.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

FINISH IT!!! IT IS STUNNING!!! A wonderful gift, which will be an heirloom!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I think I would just remove one of the panels and reverse it, then they would be the opposite and look as you desire. It also looks and is beautiful as is. Lovely work.
Peg



Desert Knitter said:


> Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you think?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Aren't panels 1 and 5 the same too? Don't frog. It is beautiful.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous ~ absolutely perfect as it is - 
do NOT frog it!
If it was in different color strips, it might be noticeable - but being all one color, it's not so in any way.
Remember, you are giving this to a non-knitter!!! besides, it's your own handiwork ~ she will treasure it for sure.
........BUT still, IF it really will bother YOU, then maybe the idea suggested here to reverse strip 2 or 4 could work.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I vote with those who say "leave it" - it's absolutely beautiful the way it is.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

judybug52 said:


> I like it that way. Looks like that is the way it should be. Leave it, no one will know it should be any other way. Beautiful.


Ditto.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you all for you kind words and encouragements to finish it as is. I've started sewing the panels together. Just hope I have enough yarn to finish knitting the two unfinished panels otherwise I will have to shorten it a bit. It is 72" long so that should not be a problem.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


That is what I would do. Would never frog anything so very beautiful no matter if it is right or wrong. Even being a knitter I would love to get this. It is a very special design and perfect the way it is.


----------



## caseymd (Sep 29, 2011)

As someone else has suggested, could you not just turn one panel upside down? Failing that - if the person to whom you are giving the afgan does not knit, will she really notice that the panels are the same? Finish it, it is beautiful.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Please do not frog!! It looks great the way it is. Lovely pattern and very nice work.


----------



## Junglehair (Feb 29, 2012)

The two panels balance out the design. Great work.


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

How about reversing the ends of one of the panels?


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


Thats what I was thinking but then the cable "V" would be going the wrong way. I vote to leave it as is.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Finish! It's Beautiful and someone who doesn't knit won't know and some of us knitters wouldn't know either.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Desert Knitter said:


> Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you think?


... If you turn panel 4 round will it not be correct?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is too pretty to frog. Please finish. The recipient will be thrilled and this type needlework is truly a treasure.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Your work is fabulous.....please don't frog it....don't worry about the panels that are the same.....you have created an heirloom that is truly lovely..enjoy it!!
julie


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


I agree - one of the panels should be turned around. Beautiful


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

NO...do not frog!! It's a lovely afghan, and way too much work has gone into it to start undoing it!!


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't touch it......it is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> It looks perfect to me. I would not change a thing. It is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nor would I.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

No, No, No keep it as it is, it stunning. Leave it! 

Chrisboldo


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it is very beautiful the way it is. finish it!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

This is so beautiful! Please don't change a thing.


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

this was my first thought. if you haven't joined the panels then you should be able to turn one around (end to end) and reverse the pattern.



dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


Try this or just leave it as it is. They will never even notice it. It's so beautiful.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

It is beautiful the way it is......perfect


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


Exactly what I would've done!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful color on that afghan and the knitting is perfect. It looks just like it was supposed to be the way it is.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't mention a mistake and give that wonderful gift..They will never realize it.so so just act like that was the pattern.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it looks great. I wouldn't change it at all.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Please do not touch your afghan, it is perfect and if you want to touch it, just weave in the tails, it is BEAUTIFUL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

This is gorgeous! I see nothing wrong with 2 panels being the same. I like the way you have them in the picture. Absolutely a work of art :thumbup:


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful just the way it is. I vote no "don't frog".


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you kidding? Don't frog, if I had to frog that beautiful afghan you would find me in the hospital in ICU.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

It is so beautiful! I think you should finish it as is. The work you put into it, why redo perfection?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It's beautiful. the way it's laid out the two panels mirror each other. looks very nice, no don't frog.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

It's gorgeous! Don't frog it. I adore the colour too.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that the discrepancy is so MINOR to the beauty and the work you have put into this. The "end product" is lovely. Why get so married to PERFECTIONISM to sticking with an exact pattern? This view stifles CREATIVITY, and makes us condemn something that is just LOVELY IN ITSELF. There are so many more points that are perfect being over-looked in this afghan that you would be destroying, to fix one minor thing, that the minor fact that one pattern was not reversed, as called for in someone else's pattern, and (I had to search to find it) is irrelevant to me. There is NO NEED to frog to fit a pattern created by someone else. Your work is enough. Your work is more important than the pattern in someone elses mind. HONOR YOURSELF!This is exceptional... the workmanship! Do not destroy it!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I am absolutely the worst person to ask this, cos I'm always on the side of "Frog so it can be perfect!" for me. However, in this case, Even I wouldn't frog it! It's gorgeous as is!


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree DON¨T FROG! either flip one or leave as is, it´s gorgeous.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Please don't frog! The afghan is just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

most definitely FINISH! That is beautiful!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful jus the way it is. If you don't point it out no one will notice. I am sure that the receiver will love it.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I am sure the wedding couple will love this as is. It is beautiful and they will realize all the love and time that went into making it......They will love it for years to come


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Perfect as is, I had to look long and hard to see what you were complaining about. I doubt that anyone would think it wasn't supposed to look exactly as it is, beautiful.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I had to study it to find the "questionable" area. Leave it as is. It's beautiful.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

simple answer - - finish it - - wrap it, and give it as the gift - - made with love, and given to the happy couple with same. xx


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Desert Knitter said:


> Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you think?


Please don't frog it! Its lovely the way it is.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, please do not frog this. The recipient of this afghan will be thrilled.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Do not frog. It is beautiful. Flip panel 4 upside down that would make it reversed. If not leave it as is no one will ever know.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I think your "design element" is beautiful! Don't change a thing.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Finish, it's beautiful!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Definitely don't frog -listen to your hands! Any way - a non knitter is unlikley to notice!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful work.... NO way do not frog it. Only you will ever notice it.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't see how it could be more pretty! It's perfect like it is!


----------



## mrslightman07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Totally agree. Do not frog. It is beautiful!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I though of reversing one of the two panels. If this does not work, DO NOT FROG! It is so beautiful and I doubt that anybody would realize that one of the panels should be in reverse. It is absolutely fantastic and anyone who receives it will love it! Your work is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

It is beautiful but if you want it symetrical and have not sewn it together yet then just turn one of the panels the other way round, hey presto symetrical!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

As the Beatles sang, "Let it be."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Finish. No frogs allowed.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

The person who receives this gift will absolutely love it. When I first saw the photo, I thought it was absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

This solution gets my vote!
Some day I will be making stuff like this....Sigh......


mirl56 said:


> It's beautiful - I wouldn't change a thing. Since your panels aren't sewn together yet, you could flip #2 so it is the reverse of panel 4. But otherwise, I don't see anything you could change to improve it.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

leave it


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am in with the others on this. Don't frog it. It is so beautiful.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> This solution gets my vote!
> Some day I will be making stuff like this....Sigh......
> 
> :mrgreen:


YES you will! Just begin with a simpler pattern, and smaller like a baby blanket, or a kitchen towel, or even smaller a dish/face cloth. YES YOU CAN! Have a plan! Sooner than you think!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't see any problem with this; it looks fantastic. Stick with it!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Finish it for sure. I had to look carefully to see what you were fussing about. I think it is beautiful!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Its really beautiful. You have spent so much time and energy on this. I wouldn't change itxx


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Finish it, it looks wonderful.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> I can't see any problem with this; it looks fantastic. Stick with it!


The "only" PROBLEM is in the creator's perception. It is not a perfect match to the intended outcome/pattern. It IS a PERFECT CREATION, just in itself. It is just lovely.... just as it IS! All the rest of us see it! Just lovely!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I would say to leave it, too! No one is really going to know the difference and just think that it is the way it should be. I thought at first that maybe you could just turn one of the panels end-for-end, but the pattern would be upside-down then. So, leave it.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't you dare frog it is beautiful and I am sure anyone would welcome it as a gift.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Why would you even think about frogging. Panels 1 and 5 are the same, so that would give you a center panel with 2 and 4 being the same. It looks like a well thought out design. It is lovely.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I say leave it as is. Simple beautiful!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Only you will know that the panel should have been a mirror image and not identical. The recipients will love it for the work of art it is. - As I've read before, it's a design feature and not a mistake.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

StitchingFool said:


> Knitting is beautiful and It looks symmetrical to me. If 1 and 5 are same and 2 and 4 are the same, with three being different, I see no reason to change it.
> 
> It is too beautiful to redo any of it.
> 
> Sandi


agree!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't frog, please!!!!


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

No frogging allowed. It is beautiful!


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Finish. No frogs allowed.


i wish KP had a LIKE button... this is my new motto


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

You could turn either 2 or 4 end for end and it would match. That said if the receiver doesn't knit, then I would just leave it alone. It truly is a thing of beauty.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote leave it as is. Beautiful work!


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Heavens, no, don't frog it. It's beautiful as is, and only you will know that that is not the way it was intended to be.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Desert Knitter said:


> Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you thi
> 
> looks good, no one should say anything, lot of love and work into it.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Stop looking at it & give the beautiful afghan with pride!


----------



## Bev Z (May 3, 2012)

Can't imagine anyone who wouldn't be delighted to receive
this beautiful piece of work. Finish it , it is just exquisite.
Bevz


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Please don't frog, it's beautiful the way it is :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

FINISH! Don't frog!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

No one will even notice. You told me and I didn't notice it.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

This is beautiful. I sure wouldn't frog any part of it.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Desert Knitter said:


> Thank you all for you kind words and encouragements to finish it as is. I've started sewing the panels together. Just hope I have enough yarn to finish knitting the two unfinished panels otherwise I will have to shorten it a bit. It is 72" long so that should not be a problem.


Does the afghan pattern have a name? :?: I wouldn't mind finding a pattern like yours.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely finish, it is beautiful and will make a fine gift


----------



## tanyastreasures (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't you just turn the panel so the bottom is at the top and then sew it in that way, that way it will be mirrored?


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's beautiful. Finish it and give it with pride!! I would have difficulty giving it up myself.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

tanyastreasures said:


> Can't you just turn the panel so the bottom is at the top and then sew it in that way, that way it will be mirrored?


I had thought of that, but the problem is that the "V" design on the right side of the panel would be upside down compared to the "V" design on the other panel. So, it would not be a true mirror image.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't "Frog" I had to get my friend to look as I couldn't see what was upsetting you. I am a knitter and now I can see it but unless you know you would think it was supposed to be like that. You will know and you will also know how much time and love went into it. Any one would be thrilled to receive such a gift.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

It is gorgeous. You should be proud of your work. Don't you dare frog it.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

The "Leave Its" win!! Gorgeous! Ciao for now...


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Finish it is just perfect the way it is!


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

If you have not sewn it together yet - or your desire for perfection is strong (it must be if you are thinking of frogging one panel?) then simply reverse one of the two panels. You knitted it correctly, it is just laid into the other panels upside down. Good luck. It is simply beautiful and you could easily leave it the way it is easier for you. It will be loved and valued either way. Lucky recipient!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Desert Knitter said:


> Started this afghan years ago and have decided to finish it and give it as a wedding present to a family member who does not knit. When I laid it out I realized that panels 2 and 4 are identical. In the past I would have frogged one and reknit it with the pattern in reverse. However, my arthritic hands scream that this is too much reknitting when I could be using the time to complete new items. What do you think?


Finish it, the design flaw actually looks as though you meant to do that and making it your own. Who ever gets it will love it.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm almost certain that I did not use any specific pattern, but put together cable and stitches that I liked. If I ever come across the pattern I'll let you know.


----------



## miatalover66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks beautiful. I would not change a thing.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

It is so gorgeous - don't frog it -


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I think it is beautiful just the way it is. Gorgeous afghan ! Do not frog. &#9829;


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone else no frog, it is beautiful.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

It is beautiful the way it is - and looks as though you intended it to be this way. Don't change a thing!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Most definitely KEEP IT. It looks perfect as though it was meant to look like that
Only you will know differently. Id love to see it when your done.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

It is beautiful as is, no body will know it wasn't planned that way. Please do not frog, it is really beautiful and sure to be loved.


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

This is beautiful ....... cannot see what you mean by a different panel ......looks perfect. Two end panels match then the other two match and one different one. Please finish it .............


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> Does the afghan pattern have a name? :?: I wouldn't mind finding a pattern like yours.


Does any one know the name and pattern source for this lovely afghan ?


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it is an Anne Galliger (have I spelled that correctly?) pattern called Boys Afghan, something like that. I am a little pressed for time just now and haven't been anle to find it in my patterns but I know it is out there. Will do another search as soon as I can.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Just google 'Boys Afghan' and it comes up. Ann. V. Gallentine. I think it is on Revelry too. Sorry to rush...


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

JanetMM said:


> I think it is an Anne Galliger (have I spelled that correctly?) pattern called Boys Afghan, something like that. I am a little pressed for time just now and haven't been anle to find it in my patterns but I know it is out there. Will do another search as soon as I can.


Thank you, I will do some google search with the information given by you. Too beautiful to pass it off. I want to add this to my pattern collection. Please pass on any extra info at your convenience.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

JanetMM said:


> Just google 'Boys Afghan' and it comes up. Ann. V. Gallentine. I think it is on Revelry too. Sorry to rush...


Thank you, thank you, found it and it is lovely and it is free. Made my day.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd leave it alone. Beautiful as it is!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

keep it as it is, beautiful


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

It is beautiful, leave it and think of it as a planned arrangement!!!!


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like it was designed that way!!!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I'm not going to read all 17 pages of comments but I can only guess that the most common comment was to finish it as it is. It is stunning. I would not frog it either.


----------



## -MissMillie- (Apr 8, 2013)

I would probably turn one of them around end for end. The "arrowhead" would point in the opposite direction. However there is certainly no harm in leaving it as is. It's beautiful.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

oh leave it ,it is beautiful


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

The only person that knows how it should be is you! That is beautiful work and they will love it the way it is.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just gorgeous as it is. Having the 2nd and 4th the same adds balance to the look.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't frog. It's beautiful.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It's beautiful! Assemble it and present it to them. They will
love and treasure it for years to come.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

My vote, do not frog it, it is very beautiful as it is!


----------



## snowplow (May 7, 2011)

The person receiving this perfectly beautiful gift will NEVER know or care.......Just finish it and watch her face light up...


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Its fine the way it is.. truly.. DO NOT FROG.. who will know but you, right. This is GORGEOUS, Beautifully done..


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Leave it. She doesn't knit, she'll never know. This is a treasure.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with all those who said to finish it without frogging. It is simply beautiful and looks perfect the way it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks perfect to me! Don't frog would be my choice!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Finish it as it is. It is beautiful.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

jmewin said:


> Finish it as it is. It is beautiful.


Great! :thumbup: I'm sure the recipients are going to love it as much as we here on KP do; and we only saw the picture!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Most definitely finish! What you have done so far is flabbergastingly awesome! Whatever you do, don't frog, that stupendously breathtaking work must not be undone!


----------



## ragosto (Jun 25, 2013)

I love the afghan just the way it is. It is beautiful. However if you really think there is something wrong with it, I do have a suggestion. This is only if you haven't put it together yet. You could reverse the positions of panels 1 and 2. Leave the center the way it is. Also reverse the positions of panels 4 and 5. Since panels 2 and 5 are similar, you could put one on each side of the center panel. Then put one of each matching panel on each end as a kind of frame. This way, if you really don't like the way it is, The panels at each end would match and look even more like it was supposed to be that way. I agree with others that it is beautiful as is. Whatever you do, please don't frog it.
Roselyn


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Seems to be unanimous -- don't frog!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Finish it and gift it. No one will notice or care. Beautiful knitting and color. Fantastic knitting!!! DO NOT frog it!!!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Do not frog. It looks beautiful. I don't think anyone would notice unless they were told or another knitter examining your work. Leave it.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes thats what i see


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

dcomcca said:


> Could you turn one of the panels upside down?


yes thats what i see too


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I absolutely vote to NOT frog. I love it the way it is.


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

it's symmetrical, it's perfect!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Look at it again. It's perfect.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Aren't the end ones the same too? It looks like it was done on purpose so sew it up and it will be a lovely present.


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think that it looks great as it is. Don't frog it.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

It's gorgeous, leave it be and finish


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I is really beautiful; don't redo. Either leave it the way it is or reverse the layout of one of the duplicate panels. I love it.


----------



## Outlawann (Nov 25, 2012)

Keep as it is


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If they do not knit then they may never notice or think it was suppose to be that way. finish it and give it.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

It is beautiful! Leave it.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I had to really look and then count. No one would even think about it. It is beautiful and such a nice color.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You're joking, right? FINISH!!!!!!! It looks PERFECT.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Leave it as is. It's beautiful like this!


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

Did you give it to them yet? Send the reaction just wondering what they thought. It is beautiful.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

veejayh said:


> Please leave it as it is. It's too beautiful to change.


Agree.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

finish it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who would know...and who would care in the BIG picture of things!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

If this is "wrong to you" what would the right way be? It is beautiful. Don't change anything, It will be loved and cherished.


----------

